# ChromaPure 3.0 Announced



## ConnecTED

ChromaPure 2.5.5 will be the last 2.x release. 

ChromaPure 3.0 will be released in the first quarter of 2015.

It will provide the most substantial upgrade in ChromaPure's history.

Starting today (12-18-2014), anyone who purchases a new ChromaPure license will be entitled to a free upgrade to v. 3.0 upon release. 

For already existing customers, ChromaPure 3.0 will be priced at $79.


----------



## mechman

I thought that ChromaPure's licenses were lifetime updates??? :scratch:

***EDIT*** I think I just had a senior moment up above. I see way back in 2010 Tom stated that point upgrades would be free and version numbers would be a modest fee. I'll be upgrading when it comes out! :T


----------



## Glenee

The way Tom takes care of His Clients and the clients of other's, you bet your sweet bippy I am IN.


----------



## mechman

Ted - any word from Tom on a release date for 3.0?


----------



## ConnecTED

mechman said:


> Ted - any word from Tom on a release date for 3.0?


Hi Steve, expect to see my post for CP3 download/release notes @ October


----------



## ConnecTED

Hi CP users, Tom Huffman has announced today that ChromaPure 3 will be released finally in the next few days.

In advance of the official release, Tom uploaded a demo which provides some indications about the new look and feature set of the new version release.

http://www.chromapure.com/movies3/userInterface.html


----------



## Todd Anderson

Great news!


----------



## vidiot33

Pardon my ignorance, but what exactly is Chromapure?

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Todd Anderson

ChromaPure is video calibration software...similar to CalMan. If you hire a professional calibrator, more than likely they'll be using one of the two. You can also buy it, but external equipment (is needed) and some training is required to use it optimally.


----------



## vidiot33

Todd Anderson said:


> ChromaPure is video calibration software...similar to CalMan. If you hire a professional calibrator, more than likely they'll be using one of the two. You can also buy it, but external equipment (is needed) and some training is required to use it optimally.


 Many thanks Todd!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## ConnecTED

New ChromaPure 3.0 demo video added:

*Importing Custom Targets in Raw Data*

http://www.chromapure.com/movies3/rawData/rawData.html


----------



## Todd Anderson

:T


----------



## ConnecTED

New ChromaPure 3.0 demo video added:

*Enhanced Color Gamut Module*

http://www.chromapure.com/movies3/gamut/gamut.html


----------



## ConnecTED

*ChromaPure 3 What's New*

New streamlined and efficient user interface
Enhanced user-configurable reporting
User-defined automated measurements
Multiple gamma runs on one chart for comparison
12/21 pt selectable Lumagen LUT auto-calibrate
dE method selectable by module
System-wide gamma, select once and apply everywhere

New ChromaPure 3.0 demo video added:

*Charting Multiple Gamma Passes*

http://www.chromapure.com/movies3/gamma/3gamma.html


----------



## ConnecTED

New ChromaPure 3.0 demo video added:

*Calibration Templates*

http://www.chromapure.com/movies3/calibrationTemplate/calibrationTemplates.html

This is a very powerful new feature in ChromaPure 3. 

Using the new Custom Targets feature in Raw Data and Excel templates developed by us and posted on our web site, you can create a report for literally any display calibration feature.

The demo above is an example of measuring saturations in 10% increments.


----------



## ConnecTED

ChromaPure 3 has just released, it's now available for purchase or download.

You can download and read the Release Notes on the News page: http://chromapure.com/news.asp

The cost for existing users is $79.

Those who purchased ChromaPure 2.x on or after Dec. 18, 2014 are entitled to a free upgrade.

System requirements have changed in two ways:

1) CP3 requires Microsoft .Net Framework 4.6.1
2) CP3 requires Windows Vista or higher (will no longer install on XP)


----------



## ConnecTED

*ChromaPure 3.0.3* is now available for download.

This is a bug fix release only for version 3.0. All licensed users of 3.0 are entitled to this release free of charge. There will be one additional bug fix release in a couple of weeks.

*Bug Fixes*

Using Meter Correction caused the application to report incorrect dE values for white

The AccuPel generator was not initializing properly

The APL and small window pattern sizes for built-in generator were not working

The Rev B i1D3 meter was not initializing properly

Any license with a large number of meters was not displaying fully on the Home page

Several meters were not detecting the serial number

Accessing the built-in drop-down patterns would cause a fatal exception

The i1D3 meter options in Settings were disabled

The DVDO TPG generator was missing from Professional Licenses

The test patterns were incorrect when using the 75% of Rec. 709 gamut.


----------



## ConnecTED

*ChromaPure 3.0.4* is now available for download.

*New Features*

The Gamma module now displays target luminance data in addition to target gamma.

All other measurements are now disabled until a white reference is first measured.

NOTE: There are three white references (pre-calibration, post-calibration, and calibration). If you measure a white reference in a pre-calibration module, then this number spreads to the other pre-calibration modules only. Reference white must be measured again for calibration and post-calibration. You may always re-measure any of these at any time to update the affected calculations.

*Bug Fixes*

The 75% of Rec. 709 gamut @ 75% intensity had an error in a couple of the reference colors.

The dE chart in ColorChecker did not clear when clearing all data in the Color Gamut module.


----------



## ConnecTED

*ChromaPure 3.0.5* is now available for download.

This release restores missing features and fixes bugs contained in the initial 3.0 release. It also adds some fixes for long-standing issues that significantly pre-date v3.

*The following features have been added, restored, or enhanced:*

DVDO Duo support is restored, including auto-cal

RGB and xyY Color Space modes are restored in the Color Management module

User images can be added to Custom Reports

An Application Settings icon has been added to the auto-cal screen

European users no longer have to manually adjust Windows regional format settings. ChromaPure now automatically forces U.S. formats for list seperators and decimal places regardless of the settings in Windows.

ChromaPure now will scale properly on high-resolution, small size displays without user intervention. This is a temporary fix because the application simply automatically adjusts the resolution of the display downwards so that text scaling is not required. This works but results in some loss of sharpness. A permanent solution will be provided in 3.1.

We have added a new item in the File menu called "Repair Settings". Selecting this will close the application, delete the settings file, create a default settings file, and then restart the application. Selecting this option will resolve many issues if instability is apparent.

*The following bugs were identified and fixed:*

Attempts to take measurements without initializing a meter did not display an error message.

When fL had been selected in the application, the report still showed cd/m2 in the Gamma modules.

Opening the Grayscale module, closing, and then reopening resulted in a benign fatal exception.

If the user failed to click Stop when in continuous mode and navigated to a separate module, continuous mode would still be active. Continuous mode now automatically stops whenever the focus changes from one module to another.

If the user clicked the Measure All button starting anywhere other than white, then the 90% point would measure multiple times.

Reports would not update data if the report module was already open.

A few tooltips were missing.

The Pre and Post-calibration data were switched on the final Advanced Auto-cal page.

Luminance correction was missing from the Contrast module.


----------



## ConnecTED

*ChromaPure 3.0.6* is now available for download.

This small release addresses two issues that were important enough to fix now rather than waiting until 3.1. Please uninstall any previous 3.x version prior to installing 3.0.6.

The method for generating RGB values when using the 75% of Rec. 709 gamut has been changed. This pseudo-gamut can now be used throughout the application.

Some problems were identified and fixed in the Lumagen manual control toolbar.


----------



## ConnecTED

ChromaPure's 3.0 User Manual (February 2016) has been uploaded here: http://www.chromapure.com/ChromaPureManual3.pdf


----------



## ConnecTED

*ChromaPure 3.0.7* is now available for download. It is free for license v3 users.

New Features

Added support for the 4K Murideo signal generator.

Enhancements

These enhancements involve making small changes that lessen the opportunity for error.

In Continuous mode, the user is now prevented from selecting other read modes until Continuous mode is stopped. Also, Continuous mode stops automatically whenever the user selects a different color. Continuous will have to be started again to resume readings of the new selection.

The i1D3 options panel in Application Settings has been removed and optimal settings have been hard-coded behind the scenes.

Bug Fixes

The following issues have been fixed:

When attempting to initialize a serial meter after ChromaPure has started, the system failed to update the list of available com ports.

The installation routine now requires the user to first uninstall a previous version of ChromaPure. Also, the application checks at runtime whether .Net Framework 4.6.1 is installed. If not, then the user is required to first install.

The Quantum Data 801 and 882 signal generators now generate the proper levels.


----------



## ConnecTED

*ChromaPure 3.0.8* is now available for download. It is free for license v3 users.

This is a small release that addresses some workflow issues and adds support for a new JETI spectroradiometer.

New Features

Added support for the JETI 1501 spectroradiometer.

Improvements

Enhanced support for JETI 1211.
Added user selectable wait times between generated test patterns.

Explanation: Some displays require some extra time to settle in after switching test patterns. This option allows to user to increase the default wait time. This feature is set to zero by default and should only be used in special cases when explicitly needed.

Added support for signal generator intensity in session files.

Explanation: If the user saves a calx file after taking measurements with a 75% intensity, then changes to 100% intensity (or vice-versa), continues to work, and then loads the saved calx file, reporting and dE calculation will be incorrect because they will be based on the currently-selected intensity, rather than the intensity used when the file was saved. With this build the intensity is saved in the calx file and restored when loaded.

The measurement order in the Gamma module is now high to low.

For those using a signal generator, when switching between modules the test pattern now updates to reflect whatever color is selected in the active module.

Bug Fixes

The data recovery feature was not working properly and could result in loss of data after a bad shutdown. This has been fixed.

Known Issues

Switching rapidly between already-open modules using the navigation toolbar can result in a benign null fatal exception. Switching more slowly or using the tabs for navigation avoids this issue.

Please use DVDO Duo auto-cal with 100% intensity test patterns only. Support for 75% patterns will be restored in 3.1 when auto-cal in general will receive a substantial refresh.


----------



## ConnecTED

*ChromaPure 3.1* Announced!

ChromaPure 3.1 is a major release. The software was largely re-written on a new platform.

ChromaPure 3.1 is free for 3.x users, it will be available for download within the next 24 hours.

You can read the Release Notes on CP News page.

You can also view a couple of video demos highlighting some of the changes.

ChromaPure 3.1 User Interface

HDR Calibration

A new user manual will be available later this week.


----------



## ConnecTED

*ChromaPure 3.1.8* is now available for download. It is free for license v3 users.

New Features

Added support for Lumagen Pro LUT HDR/2020 Auto-calibration.

Added white pattern insertion between test patterns. This mitigates the tendency of some displays to lose luminance when screen content is insufficiently dynamic.

Added RGB/Gamma chart to Raw Data module. This allows users to perform gamma/grayscale calibration for a user-customized test patterns (e.g., LG OLEDs).

Enhancements

Lowered luminance requirement for HDR10 - Projector to accommodate more projectors.

Added options for 709, SDR2020, and HDR2020 to Color Space selector on Lumagen Pro setup.

Added luminance, saturation, and gamma information to bottom of screen.

Added information about Reference Gamut, Target Gamma, and Color Intensity to Custom Report.

Improved method for DVDO Duo grayscale auto-calibrate.

Added information about Meter Correction to exported data.

Created reports for HDR calibrations.


----------



## ConnecTED

*ChromaPure 3.1.9 Beta 2* is now available for download. It is free for license v3 users.

Release Notes

This preview of 3.1.9 significantly improves Rec. 709 advanced auto-cal for both Lumagen and Lumagen Pro, especially on displays with many out-of-gamut colors.

It also simplifies running reports after an advanced auto-cal session.


----------



## ConnecTED

ChromaPure 3.1.9 is now available for download. It is free for license v3 users.

New Features

This release adds a new Spectrum module that displays the raw spectrum that is returned from a spectroradiometer and displays on a chart.

Currently, this feature supports the following devices:
- X-Rite i1Pro/i1Pro 2
- JETI 1201/1211/1501/1511
- Colorimetry Research CR-250/CR-300

We have added support for laser projectors for our Display 3 PRO meter.

Enhancements

This release adds a Dark Reading button to the i1Pro setup. After the initial dark reading for an i1Pro 2 subsequent dark readings are not generally necessary. However, for the i1Pro periodic dark readings are advisable.

Bug Fixes

The following issues have been fixed.

In HDR mode the 100% saturation versions of the tertiary colors would return a NaN for the dE value.

The Meter Correction feature would be vertically cropped on 1366 x 768 laptop displays.


----------

